# How much Charcoal do you use?



## nhbuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok before the smoker goes over the hill!! How much charcoal do you use on an overnight smoke of brisket. I threw a 12lb packer in a 10 last night and now at 1PM it is just about done. I used a 20lb bag of kingsford and a 12 lb bag of Stubbs lump I found at Lowes. 30lbs of charcoal just seems like a lot. This is my 4th  or 5th brisket and I don't ever remember using that much. Winds overnight and high humidity and I had to run  it wide open to maintain 200 to 225. It is an offset vertical smoker. Now I am batteling ash buildup restricting air flow. I will probably be doing some mods in the near future Not the best picture but only one I have right now on this computer.

.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 4, 2012)

I hear BGE's are super-efficient charcoal burners...


----------



## gofish (Jul 5, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> I hear BGE's are super-efficient charcoal burners...


So'Sausage is right on the money.  On an overnight 15 lb butt cook I may load about 5 lbs of Royal Oak lump charcoal ( just over half of an 8lb bag) and will not need to add any more lump through out the cook when using my BGE.  Having a good air seal on your cooker will provide a more efficient burn.


----------



## cricky101 (Jul 5, 2012)

I did a hot-and-fast 11 lb brisket indirect on my kettle last weekend and used less than six pounds. Took about 5 hours then another hour or so for the burnt ends, so six hours total, and there was still some heat left.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 6, 2012)

You've got to make sure that the wind is blowing toward the intake on the firebox otherwise a strong wind will limit the fire, kind of like a kid trying to blow the candles on a birthday cake. The other factor is the briquettes you used, 30 lbs will make a lot of ash and the ash will restrict airflow making it difficult to maintain the temp you want. I recommend you switch to lump charcoal( royal Oak is what I use), it will create far less ash than briqs.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 6, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> I hear BGE's are super-efficient charcoal burners...


he's using a vertical offset smoker

I would probably have to agree with the suggestions cliff made.  Since I switched over to lump (I use Royal Oak red bag from walmart), I definitely have a lot less ash build up. 

Do you see any smoke leaks around your lids (smoke chamber and firebox)?  If so I would suggest sealing them with high temp silicone or high heat gasket. Your hardware store should carry or be able to get both.

Hope this helps

Aaron


----------

